# Soviet HQ, Berlin, Germany - April 2008 - Part2



## federal (Apr 14, 2008)

After completing the other buildings we rested, had a Dunhill and moved on to the main building.

1. View from the back






2. Blue room





3. Paint





4. Control





5. 1st floor corridor shot





6. 1st floor left wing corridor shot





7. Partly sound proof room





8. 'Da'





9. View from the 1st floor central hall leading to stairs (right) and other corridors





10. The central stairs





11. A common floor design throughout





12. Graffiti





13. Basement machinery and Dojann on the right





14. HUGE room (this photo doesnt really show how huge this room actually is)





15. Science labs with 'blackout' blinds





16. Side wing stairs





17. 2nd floor corridor shot





18. Behind me (after taking shot above)





19. Science lab vents





20. The local youth had removed seats and setup a base here for, what we can only assume, BB gun battles (there are 1000's around the building)


----------



## federal (Apr 14, 2008)

21. Shower





22. Very large office





23. Walls





24. The TOTALLY sound proof room. Dojann and I tried to talk to each other in here but could barely make out what each of us was saying. Very strange experience





25. The lecture room 





26. Every single seat had graffiti





27. View from the back





28. Federal (left) / Dojann (right)





29. Machinery





30. Another corridor with stairs which lead upto 3 officers rooms





31. 3rd floor central hall





32. The roof area





33. Leads upto a large water tank and others bits





34. 'The' find of a lifetime. Original posters hidden away in a corner





35. Poster detail





We left the building and realised that we had no outdoor shots from the front. As it was already nearly 23:30 we had fun with 8minute exposures with NO REMOTE. Note the stars.

36. From the right





37. Standing outside a security hut





38. From the left


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2008)

Not sure where to start with this tour!! excellent pics, love the urinals, Graffiti, the pink shower, the wooden paneling, the sound proof room, the strange floor patterns,...

looking forward to you next holiday post


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW, what an amazing place. I love the front outside pics of the main building, that looks fantastic. Love all the wood panelling, and loving those soundproofed rooms. excellent pics, just awesome. ooooooh and love the hammer and sickle painting and all those old soviet posters.

Absolutely awesome place, i'd love to go here. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

Only just realised there was a part 2 to this report. Glad I found it...it's an excellent tour. Enjoyed seeing everything here but was particularly ooohing and wowing over the posters.  I've got a humungous book of soviet posters...fascinating things!
Cheers


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a bloody amazing looking building. The posters are just one of those finds you can't believe! Superb work!


----------



## federal (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comments  I will posting up my next report soon.


----------



## gridnutter (Apr 19, 2008)

Totally awesome Federal 

Chances of finding posters like that again are virtually nil, great work..


----------

